# Just got the notice, 30% rate cuts to hit Milwaukee starting tomorrow.



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

Min fare also goes down from $5 to $4.

This effectively ends me driving anything less than a 1.5 surge and accepting min fare rides.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

The rare times that I do drive now, all non tippers will now automatically get 3-stars if they were nice, had a correctly placed pin, and did not make me wait at pick-up location. All others that don't tip will get 1 star. Tippers will get auto 5-star.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

MKEUber said:


> Min fare also goes down from $5 to $4.
> 
> This effectively ends me driving anything less than a 1.5 surge and accepting min fare rides.


If their min fare includes $1 uber keeps and doesn't share with a driver, than it's super deceptive.
Can you quote that notice to us?
I drove a guy from Milwaukee to the LAX, delta, this morning and he didn't know what was his uber per mile rate and didn't even care.
Who needs those rate cuts?
As long as travis gets that $1 from every ride, there is no bottom to the rate cuts, that could make him lose money.

May be the way to stop rate cuts is to stop that portion of the fare uber just keeps and doesn't share?


----------



## Johnny 99 (Dec 17, 2014)

Time to turn in the phone. They will continue to eat away at our meager profits.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

puber said:


> If their min fare includes $1 uber keeps and doesn't share with a driver, than it's super deceptive.
> Can you quote that notice to us?
> I drove a guy from Milwaukee to the LAX, delta, this morning and he didn't know what was his uber per mile rate and didn't even care.
> Who needs those rate cuts?
> ...


_It does include the $1 SRF, so it is $3 to the driver minus Uber's 20%. I am not a charity. _


----------



## RickRossBro (Jan 9, 2015)

Hang tight guys, I heard we're getting guarantees.... has anyone got an email yet?


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

They pull the guarantees a few weeks later.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

Just got this in my inbox:


RickRossBro said:


> Hang tight guys, I heard we're getting guarantees.... has anyone got an email yet?


Yes, just got the "Guarantee" email. Need to accept 1 ride per hour and you need to be online 50 minutes of that hour, so it prevents you for doing both uber and lyft. btw, those guarantees will go away in a few weeks so they really mean nothing.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Here's the country wide casualty list: http://blog.uber.com/PriceCut2015


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

The Geek said:


> Here's the country wide casualty list: http://blog.uber.com/PriceCut2015


Thank you for posting the link !
I just read it and saw that Los Angeles and Orange County are not affected since we already had prior price cuts..

Now, there is something I didn't understand...

To get the guarantee, we need to be partner of one of those locations right?
If I was just camping from home while I am in one of those markets and there were no pings for three hours,
would i still get the guarantee? I mean if there is nothing I can accept than I can't make the one ride per hour.

It's a little bit confusing..


----------



## RickRossBro (Jan 9, 2015)

MKEUber.... guarantees every hour of the day. And we make more, we keep more. Sounds damn good to me, unless i'm reading it wrong.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

RickRossBro said:


> MKEUber.... guarantees every hour of the day. And we make more, we keep more. Sounds damn good to me, unless i'm reading it wrong.


Rick, Uber is notorious (x10) for NOT honoring guarantees based on slippery data!


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

RickRossBro said:


> MKEUber.... guarantees every hour of the day. And we make more, we keep more. Sounds damn good to me, unless i'm reading it wrong.


What you are reading wrong is that the guarantees aren't going to last forever and they are very hard to achieve. Also, I drive both Uber and Lyft that means that if I continue to do that, it will be very hard for me to get that 50 minutes per hour with Uber.

Also, be prepared to get another email in a couple weeks that says "Great news, Partners are earning more than ever with the recent rate cuts. Because of this, we are no longer providing guarantees." Now you are stuck with driving cheap ass no tippers around for less than a buck per mile. Good luck with that.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

RickRossBro said:


> MKEUber.... guarantees every hour of the day. And we make more, we keep more. Sounds damn good to me, unless i'm reading it wrong.


 Per the email to Drivers on Nashville Rate Cuts, that set this ball rolling:


aaronford501 said:


> Incentives are subject to change; however, Uber will notify all partners with advance notice of any changes.


https://uberpeople.net/threads/nashville-cuts-rates-by-25.10417/


----------



## UberGal (Sep 15, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> They pull the guarantees a few weeks later.


Yep! Thinking about going back to taxi cab driving!


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

unfortunately there is no "back" to cabdriving !
Uber messed the whole industry up..
seriously it's a whole different market now.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

I am so happy, lower fares coming to the inland empire, more riders = more money, I forgot the IE has no business, so more of nothing still = nothing, thanks for looking out uber.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

Guarantee in Orlando is a joke. it's $10 for non peak hour... which after 20% Uber's cut is less than the minimum wage in Florida!


----------



## wtdrivesnj (Dec 5, 2014)

RickRossBro said:


> Hang tight guys, I heard we're getting guarantees.... has anyone got an email yet?


Guarantees are to keep old drivers on the road until they get enough new drivers who are not use to the old prices. so I wouldn't hold my breath


----------

